
SimpleSAMLphp Integration with Tozny Authentication - eamann
https://tozny.com/blog/simplesamlphp-tozny/
======
JPLeRouzic
Hey! I used that tool 10 years ago, I even demonstrated its usage in a EU
project (SPICE). Its good to see it is still there!

~~~
eamann
SimpleSAMLphp is definitely still quite a useful tool. Beyond the integrations
with our (Tozny's) auth service, it's super easy to configure as a canonical
hosted IDP for web services like Gmail and Office 365. There are a lot of
potential uses out there, just not a lot of approachable docs/tutorials for
users trying to get started.

